

Messaging updates for iPhone and a new look for iPad - friggeri
http://newsroom.fb.com/News/604/Messaging-updates-for-iPhone-and-a-new-look-for-iPad

======
zan2434
Wow, the stickers feature is a blatant replication of stickers in Path. Not
that such replication by FB is unprecedented, but I'm still quite shocked.

~~~
s3curityx
totally agree, but then again.. who isn't copying?

